# Willing to remove pigeon/dove can be a special needs bird



## Pidoveis1# (Jul 14, 2016)

*Willing to adopt pigeon/dove can be a special needs bird*

I'm willing to spend time on a pigeon/dove. *Willing to take disabled birds.* first email me at [email protected]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your offer.

What is your location? Are you a rehabber or just want to care of disabled birds?*


----------



## Pidoveis1# (Jul 14, 2016)

Skyeking said:


> *Thank you for your offer.
> 
> What is your location? Are you a rehabber or just want to care of disabled birds?*


I'm in bradenton florida and I'm a animal lover of all sorts, me and my mom been known to save ducks with deficiencies from eating bread and bringing to a rehabber and I've loved birds ever since, I especially loved pigeons/doves since they're very friendly and not as skittish as hookbills. Once we saved a seagull who was trying to get something out of its throat and we fed it fish and crustaceans with the juice/blood and since he stopped gapping we sended him to a rehabber.


----------

